# Kangertech Mini Protank 3



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Well Vape Mail arrived bright and early this morning and I was hoping one of them was the new mPT3 and it sure was!

Normal packaging (smart and well presented and well protected!



The unit with two coils and two spare O-Rings and two little pamphlets.



No question it is a pretty tank... My pet peeve of wobbly drip tip has now appeared on the mPT3 just like the Aerotank and iClear X.1... it's not too bad but enough to stress me a little bit.



How does she vape? I filled her with VM Choc Mint let her stand for a minute or so... set the eGo-C Twist to 3,8v... not sure if it's my imagination or the fact it's a new shiny pretty device or that it has a brand new coil or what... but this is a sweet sweet atomiser! It airflow is perfect for me albeit a little noisy but the vape is excellent! No doubt this is another rock solid winner for Kangertech.




I will use it for a few days and come back and update the review once the excitement has worn off.

At this stage I have to give it a solid rating of really good... if the drip tip didn't wobble slightly I would give it an excellent! The standards for the new small atomiser has been set and the rest will have to follow.

The more I vape on it the more I think I'm just being a little pedantic about the wobble and it's not bad.

You will all want to add this awesome little tank to your Vape Stock no question!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Thank you, Sir. Great review, great and very useful pictures. Super to have dual coils in a small size clearomizer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Awesome! Great looking unit. Take a pic of it on the SVD!


----------



## vaalboy (24/3/14)

Nice report back. Does it have the same ml capacity at the previous mini?


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Are we talking to that avatar, @Rob Fisher????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shako (24/3/14)

Cool Review @Rob Fisher


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Nice writeup and good photos. 

Looking forward to hearing how you feel about it in a few days and have done some refills etc

How does the bottom part unscrew? I know you were unhappy with the lack of a knurled finish on the mPT2. Still looks very smooth to me in the photos


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Awesome! Great looking unit. Take a pic of it on the SVD!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Nice report back. Does it have the same ml capacity at the previous mini?



Yebo... looks identical size.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Are we talking to that avatar, @Rob Fisher????



Whoops... actually no we are not! Well shouldn't be anyway!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Shako said:


> Cool Review @Rob Fisher



And thanks to Heavenly Vapours for finding Genuine Kangertech Mini Protank 3's to bring into the country!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (25/3/14)

@Rob Fisher , not really liking the look of it on the SVD. But it looks great, like a mini aerotank, on the twist!

So glad there's somebody to join me vaping on these little beasts now!

I agree the drip tip is a little wobbly, I wind up pushing it in a little tighter every time I take it out of my pocket. I tried it with a plastic flat drip tip I had lying around, fits more securely and looks pretty good, but restrics airflow so I ditched it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> @Rob Fisher , not really liking the look of it on the SVD. But it looks great, like a mini aerotank, on the twist!
> 
> So glad there's somebody to join me vaping on these little beasts now!
> 
> I agree the drip tip is a little wobbly, I wind up pushing it in a little tighter every time I take it out of my pocket. I tried it with a plastic flat drip tip I had lying around, fits more securely and looks pretty good, but restrics airflow so I ditched it!


Mine is almost here. Try the following: Take the drip tip o-ring off. Wrap some dental floss in there. Put back the o-ring, try it now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

nice review @Rob Fisher 

i agree with @1am7h30n3 it doesnt suit the svd that well.

kinda looks like a muscle car with 13inch tyres

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Yip the mPT3 is certainly a Spinner/eGo-C Twist tank! For the others you need an Aerotank or Nautilus!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Silver said:


> How does the bottom part unscrew? I know you were unhappy with the lack of a knurled finish on the mPT2. Still looks very smooth to me in the photos



Hi Hi Ho... I missed this message and found it again while playing with the mPT3 again... @TylerD wants me to try the Legends Lee again... so I'm cleaning out the mPT3 to put in some Bruce Baby!

As far as the smooth issues are concerned it's still exactly the same and all the same issues are there... not a tank you can mindlessly open and fill... you have to pay attention because you can end up with juice all over the place if you don't concentrate on which part is unscrewing because you never know which one is gonna unscrew first...

No question it's an awesome little tank and vapes brilliantly! On top of a Spinner or eGo-C Twist it's ideal!


----------



## andro (25/3/14)

I order it as well today . Cant wait to try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/14)

Received mine today, gave it the vodka treatment and a bath. Filled it with a decent fruity juice. Am now on the last dregs of that tank.

Wow, this little thing with its dual 1.5 ohm coils is da bomb. Great flavour and vapour and above average throat hit. First tried it on the highest setting of the Vision Spinner, 4.8 V and no burning taste at all, but it hits my tongue just a bit too hard. Think it is the narrow drip tip that concentrates the vapour where it hits your tongue - numbs it. Dialled back to 4.3V and perfect. This is a more than worthy successor to the previous Mini Protanks, on which I "grew up" - so I am used to the slippery sides when unscrewing, but agree they could be "ribbed" to make it more user friendly. If I had this then, my vaping start would have even been easier. The drip tip on mine does not wobble at all.

This tank is not made for a non-VV or non-VW device, you need to be able to adjust the power for your taste and your juice. But the mPT3 can accommodate the full range of power, easily and with aplomb. 

Can now confirm what I speculated on elsewhere: The mPT3 on the new Vision Spinner 2 (1700 mAh) or even the current Vision Spinner will be my vote for Select Pro Starter gear.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/14)

Many thanks for that @Matthee,

very good to know you like the throat hit.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (27/3/14)

I tried my mini protank 3 on the evic yesterday (yes it looks ridiculous but i was just testing!) cranked the power all the way to evic max of 11w, not a single burnt hit at all ever, was almost unbelievable.

Seems this mini pt 3 really handles it's power, i guess it makes sense, with the std 1.5ohm coil on a regulated evod battery you're already pushing it to (3.7*3.7)/1.5 = 9.13W which i actually feel is quite a good starting point, lower power loses too much vapor and flavour, higher power (i only tested to 11W) gives you a bit of a warmer vape and better vapour production.

my air holes near the bottom of the unit did get blocked up with something, not sure what yet, but i cleaned them out with a toothpick and the draw really opened up again.


----------



## BhavZ (27/3/14)

Thanks for the review @Matthee 

Quick question, are the mPT2 coils and mPT3 dual coils interchangeable?


----------



## Gizmo (27/3/14)

I have to agree that Clearomizers of this year already have evolved soo much that if they continue at this speed RBA's might be in trouble lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/14)

I will pay up for a pen-sized device that gives a dripper experience without any fuss or bother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (27/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks for the review @Matthee
> 
> Quick question, are the mPT2 coils and mPT3 dual coils interchangeable?



I read on ecf that they not hey

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ (27/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I read on ecf that they not hey
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


shot for the info dude


----------



## Shako (27/3/14)

@Matthee - Have you tested the Protank Mini 3 on the standard battery voltage (3.7V-3.8V)?
Interest to hear your feedback.


----------



## Andre (27/3/14)

Shako said:


> @Matthee - Have you tested the Protank Mini 3 on the standard battery voltage (3.7V-3.8V)?
> Interest to hear your feedback.


I am sure it will work perfectly and give a good vape, but you will be wasting the capabilities of the mPT3.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shako (27/3/14)

I agree just wanted to get your feedback.


----------



## andro (29/3/14)

I used the tank on the kanger battery ( non vv etc ) and it perform really well. 
Is gonna be my everyday device at work i think

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (31/3/14)

@andro , I agree, this mini pt3 hits like a beast on a stock regulated evod type battery! Honestly, was back to back vaping the mini pt3 on the eViC at 11W vs the evod usb battery included with the HV kit and I dunno, maybe my eViC just sucks but there was basically no difference, if anything I might prefer the vape off of the evod battery...

Got stuck in traffic this morning, was just vaping like mad to pass the time on some delicious menthol ejuice on mini pt3 with evod usb batt with the windows up. After a few minutes I could just barely make out traffic through the passenger side mirror! It was awesome! (and probably a little bit dangerous I guess).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Allan (2/4/14)

Ok guys need some help here. Just flashed mine up and am surprised by the "gurgling" noise it makes when I draw on it. Is this normal or have I filled it incorrectly?

Also find that with the VV I need it set on 4.8 to get a decent amount of vapour.

Is there any possibility that the coil is not working correctly or I have screwed up the assembly / filling?

Help!


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

Kanger/Protank/Gurgle <--- Historically these three words have always been linked.

I was under the impression that this issue had been resolved with PT3s.

@Allan Firstly check that there isn't any fluid where the drip tip fits into the top of the tank. Second, remove the battery and check if the inside of the 510 connector at the top of the battery doesnt have some juice in it.

If those two things don't kill the gurlge then unscrew the coil, and blow through the coil tube to flush out any liquid. Reseat the coil, and then try again. Also, while the coil is out, make sure the silicon washer on the coil tube is sitting down properlly on the coil tube.

I haven't had any gurgles on my dual coil Aerotank, but these suggestions usually sorted out the PT2 gurgles


----------



## Allan (2/4/14)

devdev said:


> Kanger/Protank/Gurgle <--- Historically these three words have always been linked.
> 
> I was under the impression that this issue had been resolved with PT3s.
> 
> ...



Thanks,

I have tried that and also put a new coil in to make sure. It is much better but still quite noisy.

I have the battery on full power and honestly not getting the same vape that I was expecting (although a good throat hit). I will try a few liquids and see if there is an improvement.


----------



## devdev (2/4/14)

Whenever these tanks gurgle its because liquid got into the part where it isn't supposed to be. Usually this is the coil tube, the drip tip, or where the air comes in at the base of the tank. Just make sure everything is dry.

Maybe the battery is running low? If you have tried a new coil then the battery is the only issue I can think of


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (2/4/14)

@Allan maybe just make sure you're not over filling the tank, I find it quite hard to judge sometimes, and if you overfill it might be spilling some juice down the center tube causing gurgling? Gurgling is definitely not something I'm experiencing at all with my mPT3.

Maybe also check that everything is screwed together properly (since it can be fully disassembled)? I can't exactly see in my mind how this would be the problem but I guess it can't hurt to try. When you get it running it's an amazing vape, yes even on a regulated 3.7V evod type battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Allan (2/4/14)

Some of my initial observations;

Pros: 

Works well with the TopQ liquid. The Twist liquids dont give the same vape.
Good throat hit 
Nice solid feel
No burning taste
No liquid in the mouth

Cons;


Very heavy with the VV battery
Quite noisy but will update if I get comments from SWMB

I will give a bit more feedback on the battery life and how the coil does on a high setting.


----------



## vaalboy (2/4/14)

Anyone else experiencing gurgling with the mPT3's? Want to get a few for HRH.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Anyone else experiencing gurgling with the mPT3's? Want to get a few for HRH.



Mine does make a noise sometimes but it's more of a crackle of the juice than a gurgle... but I would buy her some for sure! They are awesome little tanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Mine has also performed perfectly. @andro has mentioned one has to make sure the space below where you screw in and out the coil assembly must be clean and dry - that has stopped his problems. At 4.8 volt this thingie packs a very good throat hit - I had to dial down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Allan (3/4/14)

Getting the hang of it now. Its not as easy to fill as the twisp and made a bit of a mess filling it. Once all clean and dry again and the air holes are dried the gurgling has stopped and just the "crackle that Rob mentioned.

The other point that I am now getting used to is that there is a slight gap between pressing the button and the coils firing up fully so if you wait a second before pulling on it it gives and awesome vape.

I have dialed the battery down to 4.3 and that seems to be my best setting.

Enjoying this new toy a lot!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Glad you sort it out @Allan , enjoy the vape!


----------



## Andre (3/4/14)

Allan said:


> Getting the hang of it now. Its not as easy to fill as the twisp and made a bit of a mess filling it. Once all clean and dry again and the air holes are dried the gurgling has stopped and just the "crackle that Rob mentioned.
> 
> The other point that I am now getting used to is that there is a slight gap between pressing the button and the coils firing up fully so if you wait a second before pulling on it it gives and awesome vape.
> 
> ...


Great, glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Allan (5/4/14)

3 days later and loving this baby!
It is giving me a good vape on setting 3,8 and no more gurgling
The crackle of my coil does irritate my golfing partners a bit!

Would be interested to hear how others find their battery life? I was able to go through nearly 2 tanks (6 - 7 hours) before the battery called it quits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

Allan said:


> Would be interested to hear how others find their battery life? I was able to go through nearly 2 tanks (6 - 7 hours) before the battery called it quits.



Yip that's about right...


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (7/4/14)

@Allan I get 4 tanks plus a little bit of the way into the 5th with the evod 1000mah usb battery (not VV) included in the HV starter kit. I haven't checked the battery life with the eViC in too much detail but it should be longer since I use 1600-2000mah batts in there.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Indoor Smokers review of the mPT3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

Really not impress with this product. Spending R350 on it with 5 extra coils was really a waste of money. The standard coil in it was excellent, but the "upgraded" coils I bought with it leaked like crazy. Changing seals and adjusting it the whole time is really kak for a product of this price range. I could've rather bought a i16. Anyways, that's my vent for the day hopefully. I would not advise anyone too buy this crap. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

Limbo said:


> Really not impress with this product. Spending R350 on it with 5 extra coils was really a waste of money. The standard coil in it was excellent, but the "upgraded" coils I bought with it leaked like crazy. Changing seals and adjusting it the whole time is really kak for a product of this price range. I could've rather bought a i16. Anyways, that's my vent for the day hopefully. I would not advise anyone too buy this crap.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


I use the dual coils the mPT3 came out with and have had no problems at all. In the Aerotank Mini I use the "upgraded" coils it came out with - also no problems. Maybe one should not use the "upgraded" coils in the mPT3?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (17/6/14)

Sorry to hear you're having issues with your mini pt3 @Limbo. Seems strange though, as many other forum members, including myself, really enjoy this tank and have non of the issues you speak of. Perhaps a bad batch of coils that you bought ? Are they authentic coils ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Sorry to hear you're having issues with your mini pt3 @Limbo. Seems strange though, as many other forum members, including myself, really enjoy this tank and have non of the issues you speak of. Perhaps a bad batch of coils that you bought ? Are they authentic coils ?


Bought from VK, so I hope it is. Came in white packaging. Didn't order the upgraded coils, only found out later from @PeterHarris that it is. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (17/6/14)

Limbo said:


> Bought from VK, so I hope it is. Came in white packaging. Didn't order the upgraded coils, only found out later from @PeterHarris that it is.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


The difference between the original coils and the upgraded versions can be distinguished by the wicks. 

On the older type coil, the wicks are visible, protruding from the bottom of the coil on the sides. The 'upgraded' coils only have 2 holes on each side, allowing juice to flow into a little metal chamber, in which the coils and wick is situated. I have only used the older type coil in my mini pt3, however, i do know of a few people using the new type coil, and have only heard good things. The only thing i can think of right now is that perhaps the coil isn't tightened enough, and maybe there is a tiny gap where the juice can escape through ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

Exactly what happens, you have too change the washers and hope it works. Hence why I'm saying I won't recommend this too anyone. This is something you would expect from a cheap product. Does the coils have a scratch off code? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

Limbo said:


> Exactly what happens, you have too change the washers and hope it works. Hence why I'm saying I won't recommend this too anyone. This is something you would expect from a cheap product. Does the coils have a scratch off code?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


So again, the question is whether one should be using the so called "upgraded" coils in the mPT3 at all? Maybe they are meant to be used in the Aerotank Mini and Mega only?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

Matthee said:


> So again, the question is whether one should be using the so called "upgraded" coils in the mPT3 at all? Maybe they are meant to be used in the Aerotank Mini and Mega only?


The packaging states mPT3? I'm sure the old coils is already phasing out. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

Limbo said:


> The packaging states mPT3? I'm sure the old coils is already phasing out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks - shall try them in the mPT3 and see if I experience the same problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

The new coil packaging does state that it is backwards compatibme. I do bot have the mPT3 so can't assist in testing this. 

While Kanger does state it works, they don't state it won't leak. Them Chinese fellows don't always thoroughly test these things for backwards compatibility. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The new coil packaging does state that it is backwards compatibme. I do bot have the mPT3 so can't assist in testing this.
> 
> While Kanger does state it works, they don't state it won't leak. Them Chinese fellows don't always thoroughly test these things for backwards compatibility.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Lol, thanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (17/6/14)

Would like to hear what the outcome is of your tests @Matthee. I know of a few people using a mini pt3 and new coils with no such issues. In fact, they praise the mpt3 with the new coils.


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Would like to hear what the outcome is of your tests @Matthee. I know of a few people using a mini pt3 and new coils with no such issues. In fact, they praise the mpt3 with the new coils.


Have not tried yet. Still some juice in the mPT3 I have to finish.


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

This whole Protank3 coil business is confusing me. 

There seems to be a coil with a big grommet on the chimney
Then theres a coil with a thin grommet - and two little holes for the wicks
And a coil with a thin grommet - and a slit down the sides for the wicks

So, which is the old, then new and the very new ?


----------



## Zodiac (17/6/14)

The very old is the short stalk coils. Those are single coils though. The dual coils have long stalks, and there is also single coils with long stalks. The very new coils are the ones with the holes on the side, with no wicks protruding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> The very old is the short stalk coils. Those are single coils though. The dual coils have long stalks, and there is also single coils with long stalks. The very new coils are the ones with the holes on the side, with no wicks protruding.


So, the dual coil with the slit is a previous revision? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (17/6/14)

soonkia said:


> So, the dual coil with the slit is a previous revision?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


There is no dual coil with slit for any protanks made by Kangertech as far as i am aware of. Was perhaps an aftermarket coil ?


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

Original kangertech evod coil:



Original kangertech evod coil with long stem (used in Protank range):



Coil on right is the mpt3 coil (left is for comparison with evod long stem coil):



New kangertech coil design:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

Thanks, So the last 2 pics show one design with 2 pin prick holes, and the last one show the coil with the just a single hole.

I bought a mPT3 with the two hole design, and a Mini with the slit design. So, I found it a bit confusing... I think I read/heard somewhere that the hole design was battling to wick thicker juices, so they made the small change.

But, from all this, it seems clear that there are 2 mPt's on the market, one with the old style coil and one with the newer style coil. So, it seems @Limbo bought an older style mpt3 with the newer replacement coils, and it could be what's causing the problem.


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Thanks, So the last 2 pics show one design with 2 pin prick holes, and the last one show the coil with the just a single hole.
> 
> I bought a mPT3 with the two hole design, and a Mini with the slit design. So, I found it a bit confusing... I think I read/heard somewhere that the hole design was battling to wick thicker juices, so they made the small change.
> 
> But, from all this, it seems clear that there are 2 mPt's on the market, one with the old style coil and one with the newer style coil. So, it seems @Limbo bought an older style mpt3 with the newer replacement coils, and it could be what's causing the problem.


Well I'd be pretty pissed if that's the case. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

It's definitely flooding through the wick holes. If you put on the "old" cap washer, it helps. This restricts the flow too the bottom of the tank. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

Think I have found a solution. 
Please note: This is only for leaking/gurgling coils. 

Step 1: Remove "stem" and the cap which covers the coil. 





Step 2: Use old coil "string" and place over coil. 




Step 3: Refit cap and trim edges. 




Step 4: Insert "stem". 

This solved my issue so far, flavour also seem to be better. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

Yoh, so we're back to putting "flavor wicks" into our coils like for the mPt2's when they gurgles and leaked.


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

For me bigger ID in the coil worked to prevent leaking and gurgling


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

I have found one coil out of four that doesnt leak. you can actually see the wick inside it, the others you cant really see the wick. 
Another tip to check for leaks on tank is too use sunlight liquid. Mix it with water and dump tank in it. Then close some holes and blow on it. The solution will make bubbles at the leak.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Derek (17/6/14)

How can we make sure that we purchase original Kangertech coils from our vendors ? Sure, you can "sometimes" scratch the box for the security code, but I have not seen these on the coils..? Also, lately when you order a evod 2 or T3D you get it in a cheap sealed plastic bag - no way to authenticate ?


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

ID? Mine was definitly leaking through the coil.


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

Limbo said:


> ID? Mine was definitly leaking through the coil.


With standard cups you can go up as high as 2mm ID

On the dual coil cup you can go up to 2,4mm with ease. Have done a 3mm ID on a dual coil cup but it is a tight fit.


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

Derek said:


> How can we make sure that we purchase original Kangertech coils from our vendors ? Sure, you can "sometimes" scratch the box for the security code, but I have not seen these on the coils..? Also, lately when you order a evod 2 or T3D you get it in a cheap sealed plastic bag - no way to authenticate ?


Not sure about the new coils but the normal kanger coils come in a blister pack with the silver back of the blister pack packaging having the kangertech brand on it


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

OK, what is a ID?


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

Limbo said:


> OK, what is a ID?


ID = Internal Diameter

Basically it is the size of the screwdriver/drill bit/needle you use to wrap your coil around


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

But this is not coil rebuilding, just fixing a standard leaking/gurgling coil.


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

Limbo said:


> But this is not coil rebuilding, just fixing a standard leaking/gurgling coil.


Oh right, my bad.

Yeah flavour wicks will definitely help with gurgling and leaking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> ID = Internal Diameter
> 
> Basically it is the size of the screwdriver/drill bit/needle you use to wrap your coil around


@BhavZ I think you're confusing the poor chap, I don't think @Limbo is building coils...... yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @BhavZ I think you're confusing the poor chap, I don't think @Limbo is building coils...... yet


Yeah I realised that now, my bad

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

What can I use for wicks? I still had some old CE wicks that I used, but dont have much left.


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

Best is to buy a strand of silica wick - eciggies and vapeking both sell it

http://eciggies.co.za/Wick - 2mm (1Meter)?search=wick
http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/silica-wick-x-1-meter.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)

cotton works great, if you twist it, it goes through the coil really well, its does swell when it gets wet so less is more. I don't think it is possible to rewick a dual coil head without taking it apart though. Single coils work great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (17/6/14)

Yep the Kangertech quality control is non existant. I have had a pack of 5 dud single coils as well as a 5 pack dud dual-coils.

It is like playing the lotto.....tata ma chance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zodiac (17/6/14)

Strangely, i have used Kanger coils for over a year already, and i haven't found a single dud. Evod 1 with long stem 1.8ohms ftw !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (17/6/14)

same here , and my coils lasts months on end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

On the mpt2 I've often had coils starting to gurgle or completely flood onto the battery. But, I've learnt to recoil. Not difficult, I just think it shouldn't be something one should have to do, ever - not on a commercial tank. 

And it basically boils down to the badly made coils, that allow too much juice into the chamber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (17/6/14)

I see the cover around the coil has holes in where the fluid goes into the coil. This can rotate. I'm gonna try tomorrow rotating it too make the holes smaller. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matuka (18/6/14)

I have also just bought a mPT3 and must admit I am very disappointed. No leaks, but vapour production is not even as good as my Evod1, Evod2 or Vivi Nova. Do I need to have a vv battery to get this mother pumping vapour?


----------



## Zodiac (18/6/14)

Matuka said:


> I have also just bought a mPT3 and must admit I am very disappointed. No leaks, but vapour production is not even as good as my Evod1, Evod2 or Vivi Nova. Do I need to have a vv battery to get this mother pumping vapour?


What is the resistance of the coil in your mini pt3 ? If 2ohms, its too high for a standard ego battery imo. The 1.5 is good with a standard ego battery, but great with a Variable voltage battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (18/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> What is the resistance of the coil in your mini pt3 ? If 2ohms, its too high for a standard ego battery imo. The 1.5 is good with a standard ego battery, but great with a Variable voltage battery.


It is the 1,5 with a Kangertech non vv battery. Occasionally it gets working properly, but only after 3 or 4 pulls. Also it seems to heat up quite quickly.


----------



## Zodiac (18/6/14)

Matuka said:


> It is the 1,5 with a Kangertech non vv battery. Occasionally it gets working properly, but only after 3 or 4 pulls. Also it seems to heat up quite quickly.


Then perhaps you should try it with a VV battery before purchasing one, to see of you're happy with it. I quite like the mini pt3 with a standard evod battery, but its much better with a vv battery. I have also noticed that it struggles to wick at times with juices high in vg, but a quick primer puff or 2 works wonders. The original Evod 1 (with standard 1.8ohm coil) is still my favourite though, and to me, no other tank delivers the same overall experience.


----------



## Matuka (18/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Then perhaps you should try it with a VV battery before purchasing one, to see of you're happy with it. I quite like the mini pt3 with a standard evod battery, but its much better with a vv battery. I have also noticed that it struggles to wick at times with juices high in vg, but a quick primer puff or 2 works wonders. The original Evod 1 (with standard 1.8ohm coil) is still my favourite though, and to me, no other tank delivers the same overall experience.


Thanks for the advice. I also agree that the old Evod1 is a great tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (18/6/14)

Matuka said:


> I have also just bought a mPT3 and must admit I am very disappointed. No leaks, but vapour production is not even as good as my Evod1, Evod2 or Vivi Nova. Do I need to have a vv battery to get this mother pumping vapour?


Definitely! My 1.5 ohm coil was decent on a Evod, but the 2.2 ohm you had too pull for about 8 seconds to get a descent cloud. On the mvp it's amazing. 
But I won't recommend buying one... 
Upping the voltage also helps with flooding. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (18/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Then perhaps you should try it with a VV battery before purchasing one, to see of you're happy with it. I quite like the mini pt3 with a standard evod battery, but its much better with a vv battery. I have also noticed that it struggles to wick at times with juices high in vg, but a quick primer puff or 2 works wonders. The original Evod 1 (with standard 1.8ohm coil) is still my favourite though, and to me, no other tank delivers the same overall experience.


 
And I quote again....."The original Evod 1 (with standard 1.8ohm coil) is still my favourite though, and to me, no other tank delivers the same overall experience"

 Nuff said...Evods rule!!! (When they not gurgling....LMAO!!!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/14)

The humble EVOD 1 scores highly on vape versus cost indeed
And easy to recoil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Would like to hear what the outcome is of your tests @Matthee. I know of a few people using a mini pt3 and new coils with no such issues. In fact, they praise the mpt3 with the new coils.


 
Ok, so used the upgraded coil unit (one with the slits on the sides) in the mPT3 and no problems whatsover. Finished a whole tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac (20/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Ok, so used the upgraded coil unit (one with the slits on the sides) in the mPT3 and no problems whatsover. Finished a whole tank.


Thanks for the feedback @Matthee. I expected them to work perfectly, because, as i've said before, i know a few people using them and have no such issues. Perhaps a bad batch of coils could have caused the leaks/flooding ? Come to think of it, a friend of mine had flooding issues with an Evod, and we could not figure it out. At the end, we finally came to the conclusion that he was sucking way too hard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (20/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Ok, so used the upgraded coil unit (one with the slits on the sides) in the mPT3 and no problems whatsover. Finished a whole tank.


Used one for 3 days now, no issues. Just a dud coil I guess. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (20/6/14)

Thats good news @Limbo, glad you're sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (30/6/14)

I've changed my mind completely about this product. So much so that I just ordered one for my sister! Great looks great performance, what more can you ask for? If you can live with the dud coils it is a great product. I'm currently rebuilding my own coils with 28g and organic cotton. Takes less than 5 min per coil and the flavour is much better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (30/6/14)

Personally i'm loving the mPT3 on my MVP.
I'm using both 1.2ohm and 1.5ohm coils at anything between 8 - 9.5W.
Flavour: Amazing!
Vapour: nice dense plumes
Draw/Pull: A bit airy and noisy
No leakage: None

Thanks @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (30/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Personally i'm loving the mPT3 on my MVP.
> I'm using both 1.2ohm and 1.5ohm coils at anything between 8 - 9.5W.
> Flavour: Amazing!
> Vapour: nice dense plumes
> ...


Exactly what I have now!


----------



## Dunhillbear (30/6/14)

@Limbo: Can I use a faulty coil and rebuild/rewick it? I've got plenty... Hahaha!


----------



## Limbo (30/6/14)

Sure boet, it's the standard coil and wicking that leaks, not the housing itself. If you don't want to recoil just yet, open the top and just add some cotton or other wick. I would highly suggest rebuilding the coil and wick. It's easy and the taste is better. I think someone here even said he only buys new coils too get the housings, stripping them down before using them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A.T.W (30/6/14)

Nice to read about this tank mines on its way can't wait now after reading this 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ET (30/6/14)

i just want some of the newer little grommits, the more heat resistant ones so if anyone has old new style coils they are not using anymore, give a shout. think it's the ones with the silicone grommits instead of the old protank rubber grommets like i have


----------



## Al3x (30/6/14)

@denizenx I will check when i go home but i should have some spare old coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

